# RAID 0 suddenly slow



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi all ive used raid 0 a long time and used to get about 200Mb/s with four drives or three but since a full format/rejig i seem to be limited by something on my fresh win7 install on 3 disks its doing 90Mb/ps yet my old windows image now on a 2 disk array in same pc does 150 Mb/s any ideas, ive tried drivers and im using rapid raid intel soft raid all were benched in sisoft


----------



## 10TaTioN (Oct 13, 2010)

Try to Install the RAID drivers for your motherboard.

PS: What OS were you using before, the same? Also did you change any Hardware?


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 13, 2010)

maybe you changed the stripe size?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 13, 2010)

ive used win 7 ulty both times and my boards an abit so since they went bust ive used chipset drivers direct from intel and updated each bit myself ie snd drivers etc im currently using the same drivers as i used to i think tho i did have win 7 set to auto update drivers for the first few days.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 13, 2010)

it is on 128 kb stripe size  compared to 64k on old win7 image but i didnt think/expect that much of a difference
 ie a halving of read spead


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 14, 2010)

maybe it has you never know, with larger files it SHOULD be better, maybe the drives dont like that setting


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 21, 2010)

Again much thanks for your advice after much hardship i think i messed up slightly when installing win 7, i didnt install any drivers during win 7 setup ie F6 driver install the first time and although the drivers were installed the drives werent quite seen right.
since then ive fully fresh installed again win7 but put F6 drivers on before setting the disks up and now all is fairly well, all seen fine no disk fails and my speeds much better ive done multy partitions ie 4 on a 1.25g 5 disk raid 0 setup both to hotrod the raid 0 and make a later move to ssd easier.
on the whole all good but my max read spd now is 175Mb/s with 5 disks it was 216 with 4 so i still think something might be wrong, maybe a bad sata cable? a friend told me that they can get into a state where they still work but due to poor connection dont work well but this seems odd as id expect it to just not work? anyone got any ideas or am i chasein dragons


----------



## AsRock (Oct 21, 2010)

Well before there could of been corruption that requires using intels tools to fix( unless you format like ya did lol )..

When i was running 6 HDDs going from 1 to 2 speed went from 60MBs to 110MBs 3rd did not make much difference 4th added a little more and was around 160 and did not notice much more difference till the 6th HDD which got me around 230MBs.

If you format the HDD so the 1st to like 30% ( if i remember right ) you can get the read up to some thing like 300+MBs.

 HD tune Thread

And when i changed  the size.

 HD tune Thread

The start of that thread, don't believe it's being updated much any more .
 HD tune Thread


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 26, 2010)

cheers asrock the links were handy too ive got it doin 200+ again in sisoft so im content ish with 5 disks and i already hot rod my raid arrays first 20% gets used for tunes as a sepperate partition this hotrods main partition which then sits in the fast part of the drives 

just thought id also mention that a effective way of speeding up this kind of raid array is by running a high FSB with lower multi as i have tried many oc settings and found that for example at 8x400 i get 200 Mb/s  but at 450x8 i get 260 Mb/s both times cpu is at 3.6 with mem geared for 1 ghz each time


----------



## Hvale2k5 (Nov 4, 2010)

hey guys, do i need 2 SSD with the same capacity to run raid 0? or they both must have the same capacity.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 4, 2010)

Hvale2k5 said:


> hey guys, do i need 2 SSD with the same capacity to run raid 0? or they both must have the same capacity.



Yes - If you use different size drives then you will only get a total amount of space available which is equal to twice the size of the smaller disk. If you use a 30GB and a 120GB drive in RAID0 you will only get 60GB of usable space.


----------

